# Newb, non-newb thread



## BurningInH20 (Jan 28, 2004)

So in several days, i'll be trading my 03 Spec V in for a base model Z. My shitfuck dealer has no enthusiasts in stock and i don't feel like waiting. Anyways.

I'm definitly looking foreward to the power, which there is plenty of documentation on. But one thing i failed to find in my searches is any kind of comprehensive handling solutions.

I've heard tales of the Z being plagued by understeer from hell, and so far the only information i've found on making it handle like the near-mid-engined monster that it is has been from SCC project car.

So in short, i'm just looking for people to post their setups/results. 287 crank HP is more than enough to satisfy my econobox driving ass (for now) But if i can't rip through corners then it might as well be a civic.

And don't tell me to get an RX8.


----------

